# Cowling decals



## southboundchicken (Aug 21, 2015)

Anybody know where I can find replacement decals for a 2004 Mercury 25 hp 2 stroke ? I've tried Iboats.com with no luck. Thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

http://discontinueddecals.com/store/Search.aspx?SearchTerms=Mercury 25


----------



## southboundchicken (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks duck nut that's just what I was looking for. After stopping at the dealership I was quoted $250 for a set from Mercury , after I picked my jaw up off the floor I was pretty much convinced it just wasn't going to happen


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

$250?! I think at that point I'd ask a friend with a vinyl cutting printer to make some black market ones from photos


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> http://discontinueddecals.com/store/Search.aspx?SearchTerms=Mercury 25


thanks Duck 
made it sticky


----------



## southboundchicken (Aug 21, 2015)

$250 is insane and according to the parts guy decals for some of the real big motor run about $500 .... I don't need to advertise for Mercury that bad..... Lol


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

southboundchicken said:


> $250 is insane and according to the parts guy decals for some of the real big motor run about $500 .... I don't need to advertise for Mercury that bad..... Lol


They should be free because it is advertisment for them. 
Just put a Yeti sticker on it and save yourself some money.


----------



## Outta Line (Nov 23, 2015)

https://www.garzonstudio.com/outboard/mercury/mercury-1999-2004-25-hp-fourstroke-decal-set-red.html


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I was hoping to order a new Merc without decals; anyone know if they will do this? If so maybe I should get a $250 discount.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Outta Line said:


> https://www.garzonstudio.com/outboard/mercury/mercury-1999-2004-25-hp-fourstroke-decal-set-red.html



good site!


----------



## Outta Line (Nov 23, 2015)

View media item 317


anytide said:


> good site!


I bought my 88 25hp Evinrude decals from them, just what I was looking for!


----------

